# Hip Dysplasia Supplements?



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is my my most shared post from the herbalist that I follow. 
My little mutt Ted was DX in March @ 11 months old. He could barely walk. Using the info in this post he is now a happy normal little puppy without any use of RX meds. It took about a month to see a change and I've tweaked his recipe a few times (making it easier on the tummy)
http://www.thepossiblecanine.com/herbal-support-for-arthritis


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe takes dasquin chews with msm for large dogs. She also eats purina pro plan salmon and rice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it helps.... 

I currently give my guys 2 chews of glycoflex III per day. Which comes out to be 1000 mg both glucosamine and MSM. That's maintenance level for healthy dogs.

Therapeutic level would be around 1200-1600 mg of glucosamine and MSM each. 

I believe that you're looking at 1800 mg of glucosamine and 1600 MSM and at least 700 mg of Chondroitin giving your dogs 2 chews of Dausaquin per day. 

One thing I'm considering a little bit for my guys is looking into combining the current Glycoflex III and Duralactin. Giving 1 pill each per day.

(pricing is a big deal with multiple dogs... plus some day I hope to have 3 goldens here)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a good thread with info about supplements, it was put together by Iowa Gold who is a Vet. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

There is also now a Dasuquin Advanced formula, it's only been available so far through Vets. You may want to ask your Vet about it. Here's a link with info about it. 

DASUQUIN® ADVANCED Soft Chews | Dasuquin.com


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

For years I was giving Jackson Dasuquin. I switched to Glycoflex III after hearing a bunch of agility friends saying it has helped their dogs. So I tried it. Well...I guess there is an ingredient in Glycoflex II that Jackson is allergic to. Then my boyfriend heard about 1-TDC joint supplement and learned a lot about it after talking to the owner/founder of the product. So I gave it a try. No allergic reaction and he is doing really well on it. He has been on it for at least a year (gets 2 capsules a day). Now all of our dogs are on 1-TDC. It is also a periodontal supplement as well so Jackson's teeth are looking good too! 

https://elitescience.net/products/animal/dog/


----------

